# Its a small world



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 10, 2007)

My Captain's son is in the Cub Scouts and last night was their anual banquet dinner.  We got to go as a Engine Company and to my surprise John Atkins of Pigs on the Run competition team was doing the meat. 

He did Pork Loin and chicken.  It was a treat to eat someone elses BBQ.  After cooking all day the last thing I want to do is eat.  

Nice job John.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 10, 2007)

It depends on what you would consider to be "small" , you see the world is actually over 24,000 miles in diameter, mow if you were say 17,280,000 miles tall, the world would indeed seem small, like .01" to you now. But, to us "regular people" it really is........HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

That's cool...so how was the grub?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> That's cool...so how was the grub?



It was good.  I think the chicken was on the money.  The pork was a tad dry for me.  I like brinning my loins.  Sure does help in the moister department.  All the sides were passing dishes.  Some great, and some not.  BUT thats the way passing dishes go.




			
				Woodman said:
			
		

> It depends on what you would consider to be "small" , you see the world is actually over 24,000 miles in diameter, mow if you were say 17,280,000 miles tall, the world would indeed seem small, like .01" to you now. But, to us "regular people" it really is........HUGE!!!!!!



You need a NAP!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 11, 2007)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> How has john been?  It must have been fun to watch him cooking did you try to help?



Well well well, look what the cat dragged in.  How ya been Hoss?  

Nope, didnt have to offer my help.  We got there at serving time and got a call as we were finishing up our plates.  We did get the left overs sent over to the fire house.  We are having smoked chicken and loin for dinner  .


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, if you are in Tucson, be certain to go to El Charro and get the Carne Seca plate! One of my favorite cities and one of my favorite restaraunts! My dad lives in the Santa Catalina foothills and I get there at least once a year. Jane, who occasionally posts here, is also out there. Woody


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 11, 2007)

Hoss,
Did the cat really drag you in. They ain't big fans of cats here  

BTTG,
The ability to cause a fire is inversely proportional to the desire to start one...kinda of like getting pregent


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 12, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Hoss,
> Did the cat really drag you in. They ain't big fans of cats here
> 
> BTTG,
> The ability to cause a fire is inversely proportional to the desire to start one...kinda of like getting pregent



Kinda lost me there buddy. [smilie=a_hrm.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  :scratch


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2007)

Well to show you how small it really is, this moring I got a PM from a member on this board wanting to know if I knew an "Inken Prochilo" from Northport. She had just won an auction from him on ebay. Well it was my wife, now thats a small world!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Glad you liked it! ALso, try Caruso's for great Italian.  Another great Mex joint is El Minuto near downtown.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well to show you how small it really is, this moring I got a PM from a member on this board wanting to know if I knew an "Inken Prochilo" from Northport. She had just won an auction from him on ebay. Well it was my wife, now thats a small world!



Your wife's name is Inken?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Who were her sisters? Blinken and Nod?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2007)

ROFL!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 13, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Who were her sisters? Blinken and Nod?



you know them?...


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!



  ditto lol


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Have the BGE in the back of my buddy's expedidtion(also a chef).



Does the chef complain and try and get out and run away? Or do you have the chef well trained?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1e3lc1n8]Well to show you how small it really is, this moring I got a PM from a member on this board wanting to know if I knew an "Inken Prochilo" from Northport. She had just won an auction from him on ebay. Well it was my wife, now thats a small world!



Your wife's name is Inken? [/quote:1e3lc1n8]

Yeah, straight off the banana boat from Germany!


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 19, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":dv9yifk1]Well to show you how small it really is, this moring I got a PM from a member on this board wanting to know if I knew an "Inken Prochilo" from Northport. She had just won an auction from him on ebay. Well it was my wife, now thats a small world!



Your wife's name is Inken? [/quote:dv9yifk1]
And what is she selling?


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 19, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> It depends on what you would consider to be "small" , you see the world is actually over 24,000 miles in diameter, mow if you were say 17,280,000 miles tall, the world would indeed seem small, like .01" to you now. But, to us "regular people" it really is........HUGE!!!!!!




Are your ears pointed or what ???


----------



## jwatki (Feb 19, 2007)

*Thanks Bill*

I am glad you guys could get the left overs. I appreciate what you guys do. You have to stop by when I get my new trailer and cooker.
john


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 20, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":9vup4zsv][quote="Nick Prochilo":9vup4zsv]Well to show you how small it really is, this moring I got a PM from a member on this board wanting to know if I knew an "Inken Prochilo" from Northport. She had just won an auction from him on ebay. Well it was my wife, now thats a small world!



Your wife's name is Inken? [/quote:9vup4zsv]
And what is she selling?[/quote:9vup4zsv]

GHG, try re-reading the post! Try to keep up with us, okay?


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 21, 2007)

and btw.. I've met Nick's wife..  great person.. still can't figure out why she married him


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> and btw.. I've met Nick's wife..  great person.. still can't figure out why she married him



Me too!


----------

